# Scott Strings Reviews & Pics



## rodneyroberts32 (Nov 17, 2008)

Hey everyone, I don't know what happened to the original review thread I started, but it has seemed to just dissapear. Everyone was doing great on the reviews and all the great things that were being said about the quality and support of Scott and all his staff. So I feel I needed to get anotherone started. Lets get the Pics and revews back up here and lets try to keep it at the top for a great product and service.


----------



## blasterak (Aug 21, 2008)

Any reviews? I am ordering up my strings shortly, would like to see some pics and reviews on them. Can't wait to try them out! Thank you Scott Strings for supporting me and many archers .


----------



## rodneyroberts32 (Nov 17, 2008)

*there was*

I had a review that I had started over a month ago. But a couple days ago it just dissapeared. So thats why I started the new one. Lets get some pics up here for all to see.


----------



## blasterak (Aug 21, 2008)

rodneyroberts32 said:


> I had a review that I had started over a month ago. But a couple days ago it just dissapeared. So thats why I started the new one. Lets get some pics up here for all to see.


Yeah, lets bump it up, pics and reviews?!


----------



## rodneyroberts32 (Nov 17, 2008)

*ttt*

bump this back to the top


----------



## simi06 (Apr 8, 2008)

*Scott's Rocks*

A lil' bump


----------



## rchermom4 (Aug 20, 2007)

Glad to see that you started a new one. Thanks Rodney!!!


----------



## simi06 (Apr 8, 2008)

*Friday Evening Scott's String Double*

With my Scott's Strings installed I harvested my first animal Friday night. 23lbs. 8 1/8th inch beard and 3/4 inch spurs. I'm top picture
My brother in-law harvested a 16lb. tom with 10 1/8th inch beard and 3/4 inch spurs. Bottom picture

Scott's Strings Rock!

View attachment 566288


----------



## ohiohunter02 (Mar 23, 2005)

nice birds....congrats......I'll try to get some pics of my strings on my AM35 this week.......so far they are the best custom strings I have ever shot...I wont shoot anything else. After the "shoot in" period, I have had no peep turn or any stretch. I have well over 200 shots on them so far....awesome product....:thumbs_up


----------



## rodneyroberts32 (Nov 17, 2008)

*great*

Great harvest, Glad to hear everyone is happy so far with the strings. There service is outstanding. Lets get somemore pics up here of your rigs with the new strings on them. Tell everyone about this service they are a great bunch of people to represent and I am happy to be on the shooting staff for them. I will get my pics up of my rig tonite.


----------



## simi06 (Apr 8, 2008)

*Bear Truth with Scott'sStrings*

View attachment 566462


Here is a pic of my rig with my Scott'sStrings T.I.M.Balanced Strings. 452X with no creep for the perfect peep. OD Green and Orange.
Thanks goes to Scott Sr., Scott II, Vickie, and MaryAlice and the rest of the Scott'sStrings crew. 

www.scottsarchery.biz

Scott's Strings Rock!!!!


----------



## hoytxring (Jan 29, 2009)

These strings are awesome congrats on the turkeys


----------



## Beastmaster (Jan 20, 2009)

My 09 Ross Carnivore freshly retuned, with new Scott's Strings installed and ready to go once I get the peep served in.

I just got it back tonight. I *LOVE* the color.

-Steve


----------



## rchermom4 (Aug 20, 2007)

just thought I would write a note to everyone..Our summer is starting to look busy and I hope we will get to meet as many of our staff shooters as we can. I would love it if your guys would let me know if and were we will see you at...

Bedford IN IBO 1St leg
LimbSaver Pro/Am London, KY
Erie PA IBO 2nd leg
Mathews Solo Cam Pro/Am Metropolis, IL
McKean OH IBO 3rd leg
Team Realtree ASA Classic Columbus, GA
Ellicottville NY IBO worlds

I can't wait to hear from you all and hopefully meet you!

Mary Alice


----------



## rchermom4 (Aug 20, 2007)

oh by the by I am glad to hear everyone is happy with their strings. We here at Scott's String work so very hard for a sport we all love. THANK YOU to everyone :.)


----------



## rodneyroberts32 (Nov 17, 2008)

*here is mine*

I finally got to do some pics.


----------



## giddi1820 (Mar 30, 2009)

*Strings*

Mine came in the mail today. I'll post pics as soon as I get them installed.


----------



## ohiohunter02 (Mar 23, 2005)

Here's my AM35 with my blue/flo. green strings.....These are the best strings I have ever shot by far......


----------



## turkeyhuntress (Aug 27, 2008)

I ordered mine on 4/7... Haven't seen them yet..?

Mary Alice assured me that they will be here by the end of next week. I hope so! I would like to get them installed so I can promote Scott's!!


----------



## rcher1313 (Jan 14, 2003)

Ttt


----------



## simi06 (Apr 8, 2008)

A lil' bump!


----------



## zimtown (Mar 4, 2008)

Alright, what gives?! I ordered a set of 8125s for my daughter a month ago 
(4/7). She worked hard to put together a shooter resume and was pleased to have Mary Alice accept her resume for a shooting staff position. But it has been a month and no strings...? I know Scott's is growing fast, and they are doing a lot of orders, but I would have expected them for her by now.

Mary Alice or Scott: Can you give us an update? I/we have called, but haven't left a message. PM turkeyhuntress or myself, please.


----------



## rodneyroberts32 (Nov 17, 2008)

*zimtown*

Hey please give Mary Alice a call back and if there is no ansere please leave them a message and she will call you back ASAP. I have never left a message and her not call back within a couple hours. My first set of strings had gotten lost in the mail somewhere and when I called them and talked to her they got a new set made up and out within just a day or two. There customer service is top notch please call her


----------



## zimtown (Mar 4, 2008)

problem solved. Strings are in the mail.


----------



## ike_osu (Jul 1, 2008)

I'll put my pics up soon. I got a set of red and black ordered today to put on my 82nd airborn tesstarossa. Can't wait to get them.


----------



## rchermom4 (Aug 20, 2007)

How are the Strings working for everyone?


----------



## Beastmaster (Jan 20, 2009)

Spencer's loving his. This is the black/gold set you made for him for his Diamond Cutter that he very recently stopped using due to his outgrowing the bow.

He recently sniped this pigeon with a blunt. We detuned the bow a tad to ensure he got an intact bird for a pic. 

The strings you did for my Ross Carnivore was the talk of the shop that installed it for me. It shoots like a dream and it kept it's poundage at 62# too. Great stuff!

-Steve


----------



## rodneyroberts32 (Nov 17, 2008)

*here's mine*

Well I finally got my second set on my new bow and wanted to get a couple pics up. One is red and black the second is flo purple and royal blue. The purple is hard to tell in the pics but I think they look great.


----------



## warped Arrow (Sep 20, 2005)

How can I get in touch with Scott's Strings? I have tried PM's, E-mails, and phone calls and still havent heard from them. This is crazy!


----------



## rodneyroberts32 (Nov 17, 2008)

*contact*

Hey everyone, just a bit of a update. I talked to Mary Alice this morning, she said that they were all gone over the weekend and that she sat down last nite and replied to over a hundred emails. Just to let you know that they all shoot all over the country at national shoots so if you try to call or email and they dont respond right away they are probably out of the shop. If you dont here from her in a day or two by email *please call and leave a message*. If no message then they cant call you back. I myself have called several times and if I leave a message they usually call back within 4 or 5 hours. They have great customer service, just give them a little bit to respond. 

Thanks Rodney


----------



## wsbark01 (Feb 26, 2009)

They were at the ASA shoot in London Ky. Saw them there but didn't have time to talk.


----------



## warped Arrow (Sep 20, 2005)

rodneyroberts32 said:


> If you dont here from her in a day or two by email *please call and leave a message*.


I have both called on many occasions and left messages. I have also sent E-mails and PMs. The last E-Mail I sent was returned saying that the addy wasnt valid. Got it off of here, so it should be.



rodneyroberts32 said:


> They have great customer service, just give them a little bit to respond.
> 
> Thanks Rodney


Too much time has passed. It sounds like you sorta have their ear, so if you could, Please PM me so I can fill you in on the whole story. Put Scott's Strings in the subject line so I know what its about. Even though I am not happy, I *will not* bash anyone in a public open forum. Everyone has different experiances. Mine just wasnt good.


----------



## V.A.S.A (Mar 31, 2009)

*Scotts Strings rock !!!*

V.A.S.A 
Devout PSE Archer Join Date: Mar 2009
Location: Southern Vermont
Posts: 237 


Scotts Strings Super accurate !!! 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

This is a thank you and a WOW to our string and cables provider Scotts Strings. They sent my new set out for my PSE Moneymaker X LF. The instructions told me to install them just as they were sent...There was no cam lean...the timing marks were perfect ..and ZERO PEEP ROTATION !!! Great great work !!! This is a top notch string builder to say the least.... I look forward to shooting some super scores and tighter groups thanks to the Scotts Strings Crew !! 
__________________


----------



## rodneyroberts32 (Nov 17, 2008)

*ttt*

bump


----------



## servingspinner (Dec 28, 2008)

The web page was down (along with the email appearantly) for about a month guys, we are sorry about this it's as frustrating to us as it is to you. We didn't realize the switch in web site would stop it email too. SORRY


----------



## servingspinner (Dec 28, 2008)

*Problems at SS LLC*



rodneyroberts32 said:


> Hey everyone, I don't know what happened to the original review thread I started, but it has seemed to just dissapear. Everyone was doing great on the reviews and all the great things that were being said about the quality and support of Scott and all his staff. So I feel I needed to get anotherone started. Lets get the Pics and revews back up here and lets try to keep it at the top for a great product and service.


I sent a MSG to Rodney and I figured I should do it here too. We realize we are having some issues right now. We have worked through a downed web page. The E-Mail was down too. All very frustratiing, but the one that is makeing me nuts is the serving problems. We are looking into changing some processes for Mfg. And material changes. Please be patient, we are doing our level best to get these problems ironed out. 
Oh yea I forgot to mention, yesterday as Mary and Scott were getting ready to leave for Met. ILL. we started getting Hard Drive error MSG's on the company computer!
I'll keep trying if you will
Thanks guys
Scott Sr.


----------



## servingspinner (Dec 28, 2008)

*In touch*



warped Arrow said:


> How can I get in touch with Scott's Strings? I have tried PM's, E-mails, and phone calls and still havent heard from them. This is crazy!


The web page was down for about a month so the email was too. You should be able to contact us at [email protected]
Sorry for the confusion.


----------



## rodneyroberts32 (Nov 17, 2008)

*bump*

This last message was from SCOTT SR hiself. he has identified a bunch of issues and they are working them out


----------



## zimtown (Mar 4, 2008)

My daughter (turkeyhuntress) sent an email to Scott, and left a message regarding her idler serving issue. Reading that your site was down, when can she expect to hear back as I'm sure you have a slue of emails to catch up on.

For now, we have put back on her factory strings till we hear back. Thanks in advance for working on this, and hope things work out...


----------



## rodneyroberts32 (Nov 17, 2008)

*update*

Hello everyone, I have a update from scott himself, If you have sent a email to any of the @scottsrings addresses in the past 3 or 4 weeks and never recieved a answere back from any one please send the email back to mary alice at the [email protected]. They have lost all incoming and outgoing messages. There server was fried and they have lost everything that was on it. If you have had problems PLEASE pm me or email scott or mary alice, I talked to Scott and told him any negative feed back I would forward them to him imidiatly. He said that would be great as he is not able to check his messages on AT that offten. Please call or email them again if you have problems or need extra service. 
Thank you Rodney


----------



## MA Texas (Feb 27, 2008)

After the shoot in period and putting a few extra shot through these strings, I am still having peep rotation. I followed their instructions and i am still having peep rotation.

Any recommendations?


----------



## rodneyroberts32 (Nov 17, 2008)

*update*

This is for anyone that has had a problem with Scotts strings. I have talked to Scott SR. and they have fixed the problems that they were having. The following post is from Scott SR himself. Please if you have any problems getting intouch with anyone let me know and I can help also.

E-Mails 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

I just ran a test to be sure....The Email address [email protected] works! I need to hear from some of you.

I have no way of knowing who you are off your AT posts or what your problems are if you do not contact us.

If you call (319-269-2970) PLEASE leave a MSG...that is what the answering machine is for.

Please don't call in the middle of the night and not leave a MSG

New Biz: We have a new process of serving and stretching in place, this should make the strings even better.

If you are wanting strings for your hunting bow, get your order in NOW before the rush.

We will not be at Worlds this year, Sorry! The shop is expanding and we have some family issues that have taken precedence. We will be at the Iowa Fall Fest. the ATA show and the Pro-AM in Iowa for our next shows.


----------



## rodneyroberts32 (Nov 17, 2008)

*pics*

Hey lets get some pics of the strings on the bows


----------



## rodneyroberts32 (Nov 17, 2008)

*ttt*

lets get some pics of the scotts strings


----------



## rodneyroberts32 (Nov 17, 2008)

*ttt*

bump


----------



## rodneyroberts32 (Nov 17, 2008)

*Post*

Hey guys and gals, this is still the place to post pics of strings and the great time you have in the field, and on the range. I have shot a indoor 3d tournament for the last 3 weeks on tuesday and thursday nite. I have been shooting 260 to 270 every nite and being in the top 3 or 4. Last nite I shot a 288 and placed 2nd. I have a pic of a squirell I shot also as soon as I can get it scanned and upoaded I will get it on here too.


----------



## rodneyroberts32 (Nov 17, 2008)

*pic*

Here is the pic of my big game kill.


----------



## rodneyroberts32 (Nov 17, 2008)

*ttt*

bump


----------



## hoytslanger87 (Jan 31, 2008)

Just got mine put on tuesday and I love them. (pics later)


----------



## bcbow1971 (Oct 24, 2007)

*My new strings*

Here is my new strings From Scott's!!!

They are on my 09 Omen and will be on my new Athens after I get it soon!!!!

The strings are great quality with little to no noticable stretch noted. I shot it about 30 times and couldnt tell of any stretch and set my peep and fine tuned it and bam here is what I shot after adjusting my sight down a hair at 30 yards. 

The bottom target is my blob BH target.


----------



## bcbow1971 (Oct 24, 2007)

ttt


----------



## rodneyroberts32 (Nov 17, 2008)

*pics*

Alright guys, lets see some pics of animals taken with scottsstrings


----------

